# Cooking Time for Fresh Peas?



## PA Baker (Jun 11, 2007)

I bought some wonderful looking fresh peas to shell and cook for dinner tonight.  It's been ages since I've cooked anything but petit frozen peas, though, which cook in a flash, and I'm wondering how long I should cook these?


----------



## Alix (Jun 11, 2007)

How do you like them PA? Do you like them mushy or a little al dente? If you like them al dente, cook them for just a couple minutes. Once they turn colour they only need a minute or so. If you like them mushy, about 5 minutes.


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks, Alix!  I like them al dente, Nathan likes them mushy, and Sof in-between!   I usually set in-between as the compromise, so I'll aim for 3-4 minutes.


----------

